#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』徵集優秀連載作品展示！（第十期，報名已結束）

## 雪麒

第九期： http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58132
（若希望繼續展示，請再次回文報名）

是否希望你的作品有更大的展示空間，被更多友獸關注？
現在，『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』提供這樣的機會！
側邊欄即首頁右邊，用於顯示部落格新文章和Facebook專頁的區塊集，
狼之樂園在首頁側邊欄開放這一新區塊，用於優秀連載作品的展示，以鼓勵創作者們創作優秀作品。

*獲得展示機會的連載作品，將可以在2個月的時間內在樂園首頁側邊欄展示作品標題、簡介、連載進度和鏈接，以吸引更多會員關注。*
（如2個月後希望繼續連載展示，請再次參與下一期徵稿）

*== 報名詳情 ==*
*報名期：*2016/10/29 - 2016/11/3 24：00
*名額：*4個，已完結和未完結作品各2個（視情況調整或設立投票期）
*要求：*
必須是樂園會員已在樂園版面上發表的連載作品。如是文學作品，總字數應達到3000字以上；如是漫畫或其他連載圖畫作品，總頁數/圖畫張數應達到10頁以上。

*== 報名方式 ==*
複製以下表單並回覆於本帖：

申請者：
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：
完結狀態：
作品鏈接：
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  雪麒：

      本狼等這一刻已如宇宙年齡般長久，12月本狼即將出版個狼首本實體書《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》；本狼此本拙作主題即為跨年，趁此時機宣傳不啻為一良方妙策。也歡迎狼版友獸隨時關注出書最新進展！

作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：11萬4000字
完結狀態：已完結
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57...AA%8C%E3%80%8B
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：尼克除了情侶茱蒂之外，其實還有位亦敵亦友的冤家。這位冤家──凍狼斯冰菊受命籌辦跨年晚會，怎知就在晚會前夕爆發天大危機！為了化險為夷，斯冰菊不得不與他合作……

      印象中這是首次本狼申請作品展示，萬事拜託雪麒囉！

                                                                                            北極凍狼    斯冰菊    誠摯撰寫

                                                                                                  狼版13年10月30日    12:11

----------


## 雪麒

報名已結束，側邊欄已經更新，本期為冰菊一獸之《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》入選～

----------

